# And It's A.....................................................



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for patiently waiting everyone. :biggrin: I love you all-you know that! :wub: 

As to not keep you waiting any longer...................................


It's .............................................

a...................................................

















I'm just in shock (happy shock). I just had a strong feeling it was a boy!! :biggrin: 


Here is a picture of the face:










And, OMG-I just love this picture. Look at her little bitty feet-so cute!!! :wub: :wub: 










I'm just on :cloud9: right now. Thank you all for sharing in this with me! I love that you are all as excited as me :grouphug: 

Love ya!

Gena and Kosmo and Baby Girl Blaine :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwwww Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

A girl - sigh - think of all the pretty dresses you can buy!!!! 

Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Yay!! Congratulations!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:yahoo: congrats.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww, that is soooooooo precious, as are little girls! For myself, I absolutely LOVED being pregnant. I'm a bit jealous, even though I'm past "that" time of my life. It's the experience of a lifetime! I am so happy for you and your hubby! 

And oh, I just saw the name - Blaine! That is sooooooo pretty!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Huge congrats!! How adorable are her little feet?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am so happy for you :wub: I can't think of a more deserving person. Your baby is going to be beautiful. Look at those little feet. Oh how precious :tender:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone-I'm so pumped! :celebrate - fireworks: 

I've had a great pregnancy! No complaints really-although my ribs are really getting sore-I'm short so there's not a whole lot of room there


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

YEAH It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :wub2: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 


As a mom of two boys and a girl, the girl was sooooo much more fun to dress! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I was hoping for a little girl~~~~but either one would have been nice!!!! Congratulations........when is the baby due?? I too loved being pregnant. I felt so good and it was just a wonderful time in my life!!!! Now, you can start buying darling little sweet pink things~~~~~Hey, a little female is always Daddy's girl~~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Gena that's wonderful news and I just love your pictures :wub: :wub: Thank you for sharing your excitement with us


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

My due date is Jan. 14th but I was measuring 6 days further along. So beginning of Jan. sometime. :biggrin: I can't wait to shop til I drop :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on baby girl Blaine ( such a pretty name), i was hoping you were going to have a little girl. Kosmo is going to be a great big brother and your going to be a great mommy. :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: Thank you for sharing your pregnancy with us.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such precious ultrasound pics :wub: :wub: Baby Blaine's first pictures, so precious :tender: I love the name!! Now that you know you are having a beautiful baby girl you can start shopping!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! My first was a girl and so was my daughter's. You will have a ball shopping for her!

This is a great website. I have already placed two orders for my grandson due on 12/14.  

http://store.babycenter.com/home.do

And don't forget Gymboree! But watch out, you'll become an addict quickly! They are having a huge baby sale right after Labor Day.

http://www.gymboree.com/index.jsp


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Gena! I was right on 1/2 of it. I was predicting two girls! :wub2:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Gena!!!! :yahoo: What exciting news!!!! :cloud9: Its so much more fun shopping for little girls, trust me...I used to work at a Gymboree!!!! :cheer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay congrats! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How exciting!!
Congrats on your little girl! :cloud9: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congrats Gena! I am so happy for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:cheer: Congrats!!!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How wonderful. I'm really partial to girls. I so wanted a little girl to dress up, and I got one. Only one problem, I think her first words were I do it myself, and that included picking out clothes, plus she was a real tomboy. I was lucky enough to have a boy and a girl. Most people will say boys are easier, but I found that to be untrue. My little tomboy was a much easier child. It's so nice to be able to know what sex you are having. You can have everything ready ahead of time. Since my little girl is 37, I didn't have the opportunity to know the sex ahead of time. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy baby girl. It's such exciting news.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!  Congrats on your baby girl!!! :tender:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Gena, CONGRATS!! :chili: :aktion033: :yes: 

I LOVE the tiny feet scan also. SOOOOOOOOOO Darling!

Stay well and healthy and God bless you and your girl.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats Gena! Kosmo is going to be the best big brother!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:cheer: Congratulations!!!! :cheer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hurray!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Yippe! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: Thats great! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Gena, Peter and Kosmo! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy to know that things are going well for you and that you already know you are having a girl!!! As the mom of two human girls (and female puppies), I can tell you that you are in for a wonderful ride (not counting the hormones of the teen years!). I must be dumb as dirt, but the only thing I could make out was the foot! I don't know how the techs can read those things!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

<span style="color:#FF00FF">Gena! how exciting... and thank you for "introducing" your little daughter, Blaine, to us for the very first time!!! :wub: The little feet just look soooooooo cute</span>!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: THANK HEAVEN FOR LITTLE GIRLS :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations- what an exciting time! Did I miss the post on you choosing a name? The shopping begins! I bet you're excited to make the nursery!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I was hoping it was a girl! Now you'll have one of each! Congratulations!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Sugar and spice and everything nice.....aaahhhhhhh. Congratulations to you, Peter and Kosmo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God's little miracle, she is going to be blessed with a wonderful mommy and daddy and fluff brother. I'm sooooo happy for you. Now I have to get back to my granddaughter Paige. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes !! I was right - a little girl with cute feet !!

I have 3 girls (no boys) so I am very partial to little girls - it was so fun to dress them up and it's still fun .. my kids still demand "mummy and me days" and they are 20, 18 and 11 .. all live at home and the hormones in this house is .... well ... poor Max and DH .. that's all I can say !! :smheat: 

Congratulations - Blaine is a pretty name ...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh how EXCITING!~ congrats, and may BabyGirlBlaine be warned early on, she has thousands of aunties that already love her dearly :wub: :wub: :wub:

and because the buttercup and I (among several others here, i'm CERTAIN...) know that you cannot share a margarita with us right now, we will be MORE THAN HAPPY to "take one (or two, maybe even three) for the team" and have said margaritas in your honor!!!!!!! just let us know ANY TIME you feel the need for a margarita. ANY. TIME. that's how much we like you here. 


xoxoxoxo,
ann marie and the "oh jeez... she's already off to the store for margarita-fixins...." buttercup


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yipee!!! :celebrate - fireworks: And the one of her sweet little feet!! :tender: I usually can't see a thing in those sonograms, but I can clearly see her in the first one and those precious little tootsies in the 3rd one. I have to admit that I can't see her little face at all in the second one.  :embarrassed:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :chili: arty: :woohoo2: *Congratulations !!!!* :dancing banana: :cheer: :happy dance: *I'm so excited !* hey where did all these smilies come from, I've been MIA


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you sooo much everyone :sLo_grouphug3: I feel blessed to have such a wondeful SM family!! Ok, Blaine-I'm sorry-but that's my last name :biggrin: Hate to say it-but the name is one thing we're keeping a secret. We know it, but you'll all have to wait until Jan., I'm afraid :biggrin: 

Thanks so very much everyone! I'm already going to do a little shopping tomorrow :cheer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Blaine is a nice name anyways!!![attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif][attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif][attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif] [attachment=40217:congrats.gif][attachment=40217:congrats.gif]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I happen to like Blaine ..

But I guess the poor child can't be called Blaine Blaine ...  

I hope she won't be a Plain Jane Blaine ... :biggrin:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hurray for little girls :wub: whatever their names! Let the games (  - shopping) begin!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what could be sweeter than girls :tender: 


congrats

:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:flowers :wub:: Congratulations-Don't forget to eat for two!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

:chili: :chili: Wow a girl...how cute. No idea why, but I was thinking boy too...lol. Congrats, its so exciting. :w00t: 

My cousin is just about ready to burst...she is due in almost 2 weeks, I cant wait...she doesnt know the sex of hers though...much to my disgust.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so THRILLED for you - WOW , I even saw feet ( usually I just PRETEND  ) . CONGRATULATIONS :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:cheer: :cheer: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

arty: WOWSER!!! Girls are so much more fun to buy for!!!! :biggrin: ....till they're about 14 that is  

Love those tiny feet!!! LOL, I don't remember even being asked if I wanted to know the sex when I was pregnant!.....but that was a pretty long time ago.

Technology is great, isn't it!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How come I cant see any pictures??????? :mellow: 

Congratulations!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:cheer: Congratulations


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Look at those teeny tiny feet! Congratulations! I hope you like pink! :cloud9:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

oh what cute little feet :wub: congrats and lots of love :wub: jo


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats on your wonderful news!! Can't wait to see "real" pictures of the little honey!! :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! WHAT SWEET LITTLE FEET!!!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Congradulations!!! arty: Your U/S pics are great. I could tell from the first one...positively a girl...no turtle sign there


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your little girl! :clap: Blaine is a sweet name.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations!! I guessed a girl. Blaine is a pretty name. :yahoo: Jill


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Rockabye Sweet Baby Blaine! Congrats Genaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Ooooooohhh...a litle girl-how exciting! Just think of how much fun you'll have decorating her room and buildng her wardrobe. I missed out all of that with my one and only boy.... but am making up for it with Winnie :hiding: 

Congratulations on a very spcial time in your life :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!! Everyone i know is having boys. Its about time we get some girls. Congratulations. Your fluff gets a little sister. :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033: That is wonderful news!!! arty: I love the name Blaine. :tender:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

CONGRATS How exciting a little girl! :wub: 

I have a strong feeling mine is going to be a boy......We'll know in a couple of months. 

At least you can finally shop now!

Congrats AGAIN MOMMY!!!! B) 

~Daisy, Dusty and Molly.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :smilie_daumenpos: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just knew this was a boy too-so you never know!  

Thanks again everyone! I did go out today and buy a few things! I just couldn't resist!! :wub: 

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Aug 23 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623783


> CONGRATS How exciting a little girl! :wub:
> 
> I have a strong feeling mine is going to be a boy......We'll know in a couple of months.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, gena! :tender: i'm so happy for you! :grouphug: congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:wub: Congrats Gena, Peter and Kosmo! I am so excited for you all! I have been MIA for a while now and got SO excited when I logged on and saw the thread!! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE those ultrasound pics! And her little feet are just too adorable! She is a doll for sure! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats! Those are sweet little precious feet! :tender: I'm sure you'll have fun picking out names for your little girl. Since you plan to keep it a secret you can decide when you finally meet her in person and see if she fits her namesake. 

And since in your in the shopping mode, Janie and Jack have the cutest clothing and it's very well made.Janie & Jack


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your soon to be baby girl. 

Little Girls are sugar and spice and everything nice. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How exciting!! :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have given birth to three children and my instincts on gender were wrong all three times! LOL.

I guess we have a 50/50 chance of getting it right and if we do....we think we are intuitive and if we don't we wonder what is the deal.

LOL

Congrats on getting to see the image of your child!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG you guys!!! Girls are sooo much fun to shop for!! :wub: :wub: I bought some clothes yesterday and bought some bedding today. This could be a problem :brownbag: :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Aug 23 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623639


> :wub: Rockabye Sweet Baby Blaine! Congrats Genaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :wub: :wub:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I never thought of that!! I absolutley LOVE James Taylor!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Gena,
I am so happy for you!!!!! :chili: 
and those feet!!! what a perfect picture! they are so cute.
I cant wait to meet her!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats, Gena!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls are awesome and will be your friend forever :wub: 

Love the u/s pics--so precious. Can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your baby girl!


----------

